# Bike parking stand



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I am looking for a stand to just park my bike into so they keep from falling over in the basement. I would prefer a single bike stand so I can put one upstairs in the dining room (shh don't tell the wife ) and one in the basement.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

Something like this might fit the bill. It's a Saris Wheel Arch Stand. The arches are adjustable to accommodate up to a 2.5" tire. It'll run you about $26 a copy. I haven't found them being offered by any e-tailers, but any shop that uses QBP as a supplier should be able to order them for you. There are others out there as well, but the ability to adjust the arches for tire width without tools is a very nice and handy feature.

Good Dirt


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

Do not waste your money on that rack. It would not hold up either of our mountain bikes, and a slight bump would knock over a road bike mounted in it. I have nothing against Saris - I loved my roof rack from them - but that thing is complete garbage.


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have seen pictures of a few pro racers tents with these: http://the-industries.com/tbs-01.html


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Wood. Saw. Drill. Screws.

You can make your own bike stand for under $3 with the above ingredients! I built a free-standing one that holds 3 bikes for under $20


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

tyler243 said:


> I have seen pictures of a few pro racers tents with these: http://the-industries.com/tbs-01.html


Looks nice. Thanks.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> Wood. Saw. Drill. Screws.
> 
> You can make your own bike stand for under $3 with the above ingredients! I built a free-standing one that holds 3 bikes for under $20


Yeah I know, but I have a thing about things looking nice.... :madman:


----------



## dpk785 (Sep 18, 2010)

Willworx Super Stand. It rules.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

tracerprix said:


> Yeah I know, but I have a thing about things looking nice.... :madman:


Do you feel like taking a pic of your rack you made? I like viewing diy racks.... You could PM me if you don't want to post. That Saris rack might be perfect if the bottom tubes were filled with cement??

Thanks,
A.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

tracerprix said:


> Yeah I know, but I have a thing about things looking nice.... :madman:


If your problem with DIY is the result not looking good, maybe you need to get more practice and better construction skills


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah yeah.....


----------



## Ulairi (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 to "don't get the Saris". I got one from my LBS and it could not hold my bike (2.3 tires were too wide and it also flexed badly). They kindly accepted it back.

I got one of these: 
http://www.feedbacksports.com/products/rakk_storage_stand.aspx

It is fantastic. It is also very portable and can be taken along to use at trail heads. The only down-side is that being steel, I wouldn't use it for a wash stand.

You can get it delivered for about $40 if you shop around on the net.

See post #6:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=592537

See Post #25:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7237317


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure, it's more expensive, but you can spin the pedals to work on the drivetrain and lube it.

Plus it's small enough to travel.

(sorry for the big images)

https://www.performancebike.com/bik...archType=resultSet&cn1=&searchTerm=quickstand


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

txn said:


> Do not waste your money on that rack. It would not hold up either of our mountain bikes, and a slight bump would knock over a road bike mounted in it. I have nothing against Saris - I loved my roof rack from them - but that thing is complete garbage.


I have the same one and it works well for my road bike. But for a few clams more, I;d rather have the feedback sports model.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

There's a reason why the Feedback Sports is used in so many shops. I love mine and would not put up any other.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks that's the one I bought!


----------



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

I haven't made one for my MTB, since it mostly lives in the garage, but here's a pic of the one I made for my race bike...










It's solid, and can hold the bike by either wheel. The only difference for a MTB would be to increase the spacing between the two 2x4 pieces that hold the sides of the wheel and the width of the cutout in the 1x6 upright. Costs me nothing, since I built it out of scrap lumber. Took about 45-minutes, including rounding all of the edges over with a router.

Steve


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice work and nice bike Steve. Thanks for the post. I end up using my old trainer and some racks knocked together with 2x6s that look less finished than your rack does. Needless to say, I didn't take a router and cove bit to it that's for sure. Funny thing though that I have a full woodshop...

A.


----------

